# New to yotes



## LightningBolt223 (11 mo ago)

I would like start to hunting coyotes. Is anyone willing to take me along to show what needs to be done?


----------



## oaksrus (Aug 28, 2015)

You got places to hunt that are holding dogs?


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Where are you located?


----------



## oaksrus (Aug 28, 2015)

1


----------



## oaksrus (Aug 28, 2015)

1


----------



## JohnG (11 mo ago)

LightningBolt223 said:


> I would like start to hunting coyotes. Is anyone willing to take me along to show what needs to be done?


What’s your 20?


----------



## LightningBolt223 (11 mo ago)

Live in New Baltimore. Work in Warren 6am -2:30pm.


----------



## LightningBolt223 (11 mo ago)

oaksrus said:


> You got places to hunt that are holding dogs?


No places. Was looking at State land


----------



## LightningBolt223 (11 mo ago)

JohnG said:


> What’s your 20?


New Baltimore


----------

